# Anyone seen Dubai sports city lately?



## tony ex (May 24, 2012)

My wife and I will be in Dubai August 2012. She has a job in Sports city. Has anyone been to Sports city lately and can tell us what the place is like please. Is there much greenery, is the canel full of water yet, are there good places to eat and shop. Is accomodation easy to find. How far from the nearest public transport?
Your replys and any other info on Sports city will be very helpful


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I've been to Sports City a few times and quite honestly didn't see any canals, shops, restaurants, etc. Not sure what area of Sports City I was in but all I could see around me was a lot of incomplete deserted apartment buildings. Perhaps it's best if you looked around first.

I believe Victory Heights which is close to Sports City is green, etc. They are primarily villas and I think there's a golf course there, so maybe look at that?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

This is pretty much it:


----------



## tony ex (May 24, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> I've been to Sports City a few times and quite honestly didn't see any canals, shops, restaurants, etc. Not sure what area of Sports City I was in but all I could see around me was a lot of incomplete deserted apartment buildings. Perhaps it's best if you looked around first.
> 
> I believe Victory Heights which is close to Sports City is green, etc. They are primarily villas and I think there's a golf course there, so maybe look at that?


Thanks Pamela. Sports city does seem to be still under construction. What about Community green (motor city). That area looks ok from the internet pics, lots of greenery and the housing looks good. We need to be living close to where my wife will be working at Brenderton school.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Motor City does seem more developed than Sports City; has shops, restaurants, etc so you would be better off there.
I actually do not know exactly where Bradenton Prep is located in Sports City, never saw any signs, etc while driving there.


----------



## tony ex (May 24, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Motor City does seem more developed than Sports City; has shops, restaurants, etc so you would be better off there.
> I actually do not know exactly where Bradenton Prep is located in Sports City, never saw any signs, etc while driving there.


Thanks for your help Pamela. Yes we will be looking at Motor City when we get there in August this year.


----------

